# Beginner's Primer on Autoworld and Johnny Lightning Cars



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I want to purchase about (10) new-in-box slot cars of the less expensive type (like $15 and under). I'm confused about the offerings from Autoworld and Johnny Lightning, and was hoping for some info.

I believe that you can get both Thunderjets and X-Tractions under both brand names. Are the chassis the same between the brands (AW TJet = JL TJet, and ditto for X-Traction?)

Are cars still being produced under the JL name, or maybe these are just new old-stock being released?

I read somewhere that if you buy a chassis only you get something different then if you buy a complete car (maybe front wheel size, maybe something more?)

Basically, I want to get a few new cars of equal design, so I can learn about tuning and see the differences, and looking for input on what I should buy.

Thanks.

-- Jeff


edit: oops - I thought I was in a different forum heading when I posted this.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*Hi Jeff*

There are minor differences between the AW and JL chassis. Any new JL chassis are left over; I believe Tom Lowe (AW) bought the slot car line (i.e., JLTO and JL XT) from Playing Mantis, when some other die cast company bought out Playing Mantis. 



There appears to be a slight difference in the plastic. The most noticeable difference is the front tires are wider for AW chassis (both TO and XT). By TO I mean the Tjet clone (actually a clone of a Tjet variation referred to as a Tough One). Aurora TOs, JLTOs, and AWTOs have different gearing and armatures than the original Tjets. By XT I mean Xtraction, a magnatraction clone. 



Some people seem to think the AW chassis need less tweaking. I have bought cases of JLTO and cases of JLXT, and I found that out of the box performance varied widely. Some ran great, others needed tweaking. I have bought less AW product, but I see the same pattern, some are great, some need tweaking. 



If you buy a chassis alone, obviously you don’t get a body. Depending on the seller, for a TO chassis you might not get the screws and guide pins you need. For an XT, no screws are needed to mount a body, and the guide pin is normally attached to the chassis, so I would expect to get the guide pin with an XT chassis.



BudsHO has been selling JL XT chassis in lots of 10 for $50. I have been salivating over those. 



I don’t know a source for JLTO chassis in bulk. Maybe someone else does. 



BTW, in another post you were bemoaning how hard the Tjets/TO were to drive. I meant to ask, are you using a 45-60 ohm Parma? If so, you REALLY need a 90-120 ohm Parma for JLTO, and even stock Tjets will do better. 



Regards

Mike


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I read the same thing about Tom buying the JL line of cars, and that he isn't allowed to produce more cars under that name. So I'm thinking he basically bought a warehouse of parts (complete cars, chassis, etc) and he is selling those through his distributors. So based on this, I'm not expecting to see any 'new' JL cars - what's out there is what's out there. We aren't waiting for new "Release Rounds" from JL like we are with Autoworld. Is this basically correct?

I have seen the chassis deals at Buds. He lists JL T-Jet 500 and JL X-traction chassis. No Autoworld chassis.

Brian at BRS Hobbies has the Autoworld chassis, both Thunderjet and X-Traction. No JL Chassis.

I am trying to determine if there was a reason for a rookie like me to go with one or the other brand for starters. 

As for controllers, I did go and buy a pair of 60 ohm parma's, but only because I couldn't find the 90 ohm units for a comparable price, if at all. The 60's work better then the 45's, but I agree that I need to think even higher ohm ratings for these cars.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*more info*

slotfather (ebay) or niels wheels (web) carries 90 ohm parmas econos for $22.95 

your right Tom Lowe cant manufacture product as JL anymore, so he revived the AW mark. i beleive Tom Lowe got the remaining JL slot inventory that had not reached distreibutots yet. 

Your also correct there will be no more JL slot releases, just AW slot releases. 

I dont really see much of a differnce between JL and AW 'sides the tires. if you want a particular body style (avanti, baja bronco, cougar etc) sold by AW, buy AW. if you want less expensive chassis and dont care about bodies, then JL is probably the way to go. 

i have a really hard time driving tjets and TO with a 60 ohm parma. i didnt have any luck till i got a 90 ohm, liked the 120 ohm better, and now just use my electronic controller


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Maybe I got luckey...but I have yet to get a dog from AW either in XT or TJ clone...

Cant say the same for JL...

I do think the quality went up just a tick...


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I hadn't seen the 90 ohm from slotfather - ordered one. 

One more thing:

I thought I had seen a webpage at one time that was a complete picture list of slotcars, possibly current up to the most recent releases from AW. Does any know of this site, or of another similiar, so I can see pictures of all the different bodies?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

"I thought I had seen a webpage at one time that was a complete picture list of slotcars"
I think you might be refering to http://www.hoslotcars.com/slotcars.html

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Does your track have ANY 6" radius turns? I doubt you'll enjoy driving TOs or XTs through those, especially with 45 or 60 ohm controllers.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Crimnick said:


> Maybe I got luckey...but I have yet to get a dog from AW either in XT or TJ clone...
> 
> Cant say the same for JL...
> 
> I do think the quality went up just a tick...


 

Would have to agree. AW definitely step up the quality control with their versions. Guess they were able to tweak out the weakness that they had under the JL versions. Both XTs & TJets seem to be faster than their JL counterparts. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for that link Gary. I don't think it wasn't the same listing I had seen before, but it is what I was looking for. I didn't see Johnny Lightning cars listed there at first glance, but maybe I missed them.

It's kind of funny, in that I was at your webpage yesterday, after doing a google search of Trek Lawler, to try and find info on the controller Bill Hall had mentioned in another thread.

TK: Yes, I do have 6" curves, and yes, the tjets are not happy with them any my 45 or 60 ohm controller. I ordered a 90 ohm last night, so am anxious to see how much that helps.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*Trek Lawler controllers.....*

FYI: I had Trek build me a left handed controller, and he just sent me this email....

....my new job is keeping me hopping which is going to
force me pretty much out of the slot car
controller business. So you can honestly say that
you have purchased the last controller I'll be
building for some time. If you have any questions
please feel free to contact me.

Best Regards,
Trek Lawler


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Also try JAG Hobbies he carries the 90 ohm plus lots of other goodies

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/parts_parma.htm

Roger Corrie


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Scafremon said:


> Thanks for that link Gary. I don't think it wasn't the same listing I had seen before, but it is what I was looking for. I didn't see Johnny Lightning cars listed there at first glance, but maybe I missed them.



This website is incredibly helpful: for JL cars search them under Playing Mantis.

You can even keep track of the cars you own on this particular website (useful when away from your infos or collection and not sure if you already owns this or that car) When I'm lurking on eBay at work, I rely on this website...as long as you keep track of your collection on it


----------

